# Camping in Holland nähe Roermond => Dringend



## mattes_01 (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Also wie schon aus dem gestern von mir gestarteten Topic zu erkennen, haben wir vor dieses Wochenende nach Holland zu fahren und da an einem See zu angeln.

Da wir aber keine Lust haben wegen Wildcampen zu zahlen, stellt sich die Frage mit dem Campingplatz.

Also wir suchen einen Campingplatz in Roermond an einem See, wo man sin Zelt direkt am Wasser aufbauen kann.

Bin in einem anderen Beitrag auf folgenden Campingplatz gestossen:
http://www.oolderhuuske.nl

Der scheint aber voll zu sein.

Kennt jemand von euch noch andere Campingplätze, die wie oben beschrieben direkt am Wasser sind???

Da wir Freitag früh schon los wollen, wär ich sehr dankbar über schnelle Hilfe!!!!

Also Danke schonmal

Gruss Mattes


----------

